# DIY Trolling Rod holder



## RICHMAN5986 (Mar 5, 2013)

Well Im wanting to get in to trolling for crappie mostly. So i did a little research and decided to build my own rod holders for the pontoon. I had the universal rod holders for the rail, they will go up or down and left or right. The black piping cost $5.97 each, the flat bases cost $3.50 each and the lumber i had laying around. The bolts i had laying around also. I plan on ancoring then on each corner of the pontoon into the plywood with bolts and washers not screws. The Piping now is about 16 inchs, I might go shorter in the future. Whata think guys for 20$ bucks?


----------



## RICHMAN5986 (Mar 5, 2013)

Cant wait to get everything together and get out there


----------



## AStrick (Mar 5, 2013)

They look alot sturdier than my my store bought..
Good job!


----------



## fishingguy61 (Mar 6, 2013)

Very nicely done. Quality American ingenuity; however, you won't catch many fish with them bolted down to your driveway.


----------



## phila64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Very nice.  Where did you buy Universal rod holder?


----------



## brown518 (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## RICHMAN5986 (Mar 6, 2013)

phila64 said:


> Very nice.  Where did you buy Universal rod holder?



Bass pro. 11$ each. The bracket it can be mounted vertical or horizontal.


----------



## stripermack (Mar 6, 2013)

Just be careful with the pipe. It will rust. If you paint the 
pipe it will be fine. Beats the $260 I have in my holders!


----------



## shoot2grill (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice richman...but i thought i turned you into dedicated dock shooter!


----------



## RICHMAN5986 (Mar 7, 2013)

shoot2grill said:


> Nice richman...but i thought i turned you into dedicated dock shooter!



This is for the pontoon and the wife and family. You gotta keep them happy. The dock shooting will happen in my uncles 16 ft boat im gonna borrow


----------



## Papa Bear (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice job.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 9, 2019)

Anybody got any ideas to add to this ??


----------



## CDW (Apr 9, 2019)

Looks good but if you need more I’m pretty sure wal mart sells the same rod holders for $3 instead of $11


----------

